# overnight between Carlisle/Gretna/Glasgow



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi 

some years ago we visited Gretna and we saw MH's in the main tourist car park but wondered if they had overnighted. We need to stop over somewhere in the Carlisle to Glasgow section close to m'way. Any thoughts? 

Cheers, Ruth


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Moffat C&CC site may be an option - close to M74 and close in to the town centre.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Stopping place*

Hi Ruth,

There's a C/C site Lidalia (open all year) at Newcastelton (TD9 0RU) which is not too far from the M74.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

There are signs in the carpark at gretna smithy saying no camping or words to that effect.
Plenty of wildcamping options in the junction 13/14 M74 area.

Bob


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks all, we won't have time to check in to a campsite, it's a quick park-up I'm after, so if anyone else has tips that would be fab. TIA, ruth


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*M74 Overnight*

Hi Ruth,

Another option is Red Moss Truck Stop.

Red Moss

As clodhopper says, loads of places to wildcamp around Abington (Jct 13) services and the road that runs parallel to the M74.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

